# 1993 JD 445 won't start - no spark



## Martin Lepage (Sep 18, 2019)

Good evening,
I have a 1993 JD 445 (sn M00445A011748). Fuel injected. I'm not getting a spark so it's not starting. I've had the machine for over 15 years and did most of the maintenance myself. The machine started fine a few days ago to cut grass for 5 minutes. It has always been shedded.

Here is some info:
-I bypassed the seat switch so that is likely not it, but I did this in my troubleshooting so am not 100% sure.
-Lights on dash are normal and strong. Headlights work too.
-red and green lights on PCB go on when I press the brake (need to push the brake to start it).
-both spark plugs are not sparking. I put in new plugs and same thing.
-I put in a new air cleaner.
-I have always used premium gas, but it is a 1993 and I have never used fuel stabilizer.
-When I try to start it with plugs in or out, it makes a steady sound, not a hum but not super loud either, like it's trying to start but can't since there is no spark.
-PTO switch is fine because it does not
-In my multiple attempts to start it during my troubleshooting, it did backfire twice.
-I think the fuses are good because I get nothing when I turn the key with one fuse out.

What could be the problem?
Could it be the electrical coil? Which one should I look at first since there are two in the attached image. Part 5 (AM118220), part 24 (M97349) that is next to the flywheel, or part 29 (AM120732) next to the plugs. I don't think it is part 29 because both plugs are not sparking. I haven't taken any of that apart yet because I'm hoping it is an easier fix (but not looking that way so far!).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can't help you, but this should bump you back to the front of the line!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you remove the kill wire from the ignition coil, this will bypass all of the safety sensors in the start and run system, this is most likely a black wire and connects to a spade on the coil, if the engine starts with the wire removed then you will have to chase out a problem in the start and run circuit, and if you still have no spark, then the coil is most likely had it.

You can remove the coil from the mount posts and clean up the post tops and where the coil sits on the posts, set the air gap to around 0.010", use a length of clear plastic like they used on shirt boxes of long ago, long and wide enough to cover the magnet and the iron poles of the coil, when you place the coil back on the posts, just clamp the clamp studs enough to hold the coil from being pulled to the magnet, leave the gap wider than the setting, rotate the flywheel until the magnet is aligned with the soft iron poles of the coil, place the plastic shim between the coil and magnet and release the clamp bolts and allow the coil to be attracted to the magnet and then tighten the clamp bolts enough to hold the coil, remove the plastic shim, try starting again and if no spark with the kill wire not attached, then the coil has had it, strange though, usually a coil will show signs of failing as it heats up.


----------

